# Salt Lake City



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I am pondering a move to salt lake city. I have good friends there and I like the area.

I was wondering if anyone knows how the work is there. 

Maybe if theres any one there looking for a experienced finisher. 

Thanks


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If you make the move Smooth.... All the best to ya! :thumbsup:


----------

